# Soccer Terminology



## Inside Power

Hi Everybody,

I am doing a research paper and need the correct soccer translations, which is almost impossible to find using translation sites. Help me please.

Team
Next Goal
Next Corner
Shot On Target
Next Offside
Next Booking
Throw In
Free Kick
Goal Kick
Corner Kick
Shot On Target
Offside
Booking
Goal 
No Goal


----------



## morzh

Inside Power said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am doing a research paper and need the correct soccer translations, which is almost impossible to find using translation sites. Help me please.
> 
> Team - команда
> 
> Throw In - вбрасьiвание
> Free Kick - свободньiй удар
> Goal Kick - голевой удар
> Corner Kick - удар от угла
> 
> Offside - офсайт
> 
> Goal - гол
> No Goal - мимо ворот, не забит, гола нет


----------



## Hoax

Team - команда
Shot On Target - удар в створ ворот
Throw In - вбрасывание, введение меча в игру
Free Kick - свободный удар, штрафной (удар)
Goal Kick - удар от ворот
Corner Kick - угловой (удар)
Offside - офсайд, (положение) вне игры
Booking - предупреждение, желтая карточка
Goal - ворота 

No Goal - not sure, is it the same as "wide"?

Next Goal, Next Corner, Next Offside, Next Booking - can you please explain the meaning of "next" cause im not sure about these (повторный - another, repeated???)


----------



## morzh

Yeah, I would go with Hoax's suggestions.

I forgot "угловой"....позорище.


----------



## MIDAV

I agree with Hoax. Except for me Booking would also include red cards. So Booking = желтая или красная карточка. If I had to use one term for both, I would probably say "штрафная карточка" – not sure if that's a common term, but it should be understandable. 

As for those other terms (Next Goal, Next Corner etc), they look more like betting terms and not strictly soccer terms to me. It’s an event you can bet on during a soccer game. I don’t see anything special about the use of "Next" here. It should be Следующий гол, Следующий угловой etc. in Russian. 

No Goal would be another betting event – "Без голов" or similar in Russian.


----------



## Inside Power

Midav,

In the paper, the sentence is:"I was trying to find an algorithm for certain things that occur in a soccer match. The things I was looking to predict was the probability of who would score the next goal, get the next corner, get called for the next offside or receive the next booking based on the odds of the match."

and you were almost right, the paper is for an advanced probability theory class.


----------



## Hoax

Inside Power said:


> Midav,
> 
> In the paper, the sentence is:"I was trying to find an algorithm for certain things that occur in a soccer match. The things I was looking to predict was the probability of who would score the next goal, get the next corner, get called for the next offside or receive the next booking based on the odds of the match."
> 
> and you were almost right, the paper is for an advanced probability theory class.


as far as i understand it is not any kind of terminology, "next" is used in its common literal meaning.


----------



## Christiano27

I think you'll find this .pdf very helpful:

http://www.ruslan.co.uk/footballvocab.pdf

I would have just copied and pasted it for you but it didn't work!


----------



## Hoax

good link but i wouldn't agree to some translations there, i watch the games sometimes and for example i've never heard word "чистильщик" used, it is rather "крайний защитник", the word "плеймейкер" то же не в ходу, даже словарь дает другие варианты - разыгрывающий, создающий голевые моменты... "Судья в поле" вообще непонятно, что он в поле делает, может траву косит  он *на *поле и зовется арбитром.


----------



## Hoax

MIDAV said:


> Except for me Booking would also include red cards. So Booking = желтая или красная карточка.



Booking is "желтая карточка" and only "желтая карточка" wich sometimes can be called "горчичник". And "красная карточка" in English is called "sending off".


----------



## Hoax

Сижу смотрю манчестер сити - челси... челси ведет 1-0, вау, неожиданно   но не суть, реально в речи русского комментатора прозвучало слово "плеймейкер", я в удивление


----------



## MIDAV

Hoax said:


> Booking is "желтая карточка" and only "желтая карточка"



Just curious why it took you so long to comment on that one – even after you commented on later posts. Normally, I would imagine you took your time to prepare your post.... 

Anyway, I'm pretty sure in the context of betting (or probability, as the topic starter calls it), Booking includes both red and yellow cards. Check any football betting site for that matter. As for the sport itself, I'm not so sure. It doesn't seem universal, but I think red cards can be included too. Here is one definition of booking I found online: "the act of writing a football player's name in a book as a punishment for breaking the rules". I would imagine they write the name in the book for both yellow and red cards (someone please correct me if I'm wrong here).


----------



## Hoax

MIDAV said:


> Just curious why it took you so long to comment on that one – even after you commented on later posts. Normally, I would imagine you took your time to prepare your post....
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure in the context of betting (or probability, as the topic starter calls it), Booking includes both red and yellow cards. Check any football betting site for that matter. As for the sport itself, I'm not so sure. It doesn't seem universal, but I think red cards can be included too. Here is one definition of booking I found online: "the act of writing a football player's name in a book as a punishment for breaking the rules". I would imagine they write the name in the book for both yellow and red cards (someone please correct me if I'm wrong here).



Cause I decided to check with my friend first who is both native speaker and football fan. And he confirmed that "booking" is used for yellow card only. Hope that is enough for you.


----------



## football_

Hoax said:


> good link but i wouldn't agree to some translations there, i watch the games sometimes and for example i've never heard word "чистильщик" used, it is rather "крайний защитник", the word "плеймейкер" то же не в ходу, даже словарь дает другие варианты - разыгрывающий, создающий голевые моменты... "Судья в поле" вообще непонятно, что он в поле делает, может траву косит  он *на *поле и зовется арбитром.


Крайний защитник — это левый защитник либо правый защитник, никак не чистильщик... Его называют также "бровочником" (неформально), если он должен не только обороняться, но и атаковать (т.е. играть по всей "бровке", по всему краю поля).

Слово "чистильщик" действительно редко можно услышать, чаще говорят "последний защитник", "либеро" (с двумя вариантами ударения — как на первый слог, так и на второй) или "свободный защитник". Во всяком случае, я всегда слышал эти термины как взаимозаменяемые, хотя с точки зрения логики это выглядит странно; видимо, они "liberi, ma con dei limiti".  Я бы сказал, про "последнего защитника" и "ли́беро" чаще всего можно услышать - видимо, футбольные комментаторы и болельщики всё-таки слушают Челентано...

Слово "плеймейкер" активно используется и, по сути, является основным словом для обозначения этой игровой позиции. Помнится даже знаменитая фраза В. Газзаева (в то время главного тренера команды ЦСКА): "у меня нет игрока по фамилии Плеймейкер!" . Я думаю, он имел в виду, отчасти, что судит игроков не по позициям, а по индивидуальным качествам. "Разыгрывающий" — это Вы перепутали с баскетболом... Ну а которые чуть поближе к атаке играют — тех называют "под нападающими".

"Судья на поле" — это действительно звучит странно. "На поле" он, скорее всего, лежит... А вот "судья в поле" — это вполне используемое выражение, которое обозначает главного судью, главного арбитра. Он судит "в поле" в отличие от тех судей, которые работают "на линии" (то есть бегают вдоль боковой линии... и оттуда судят. Боковых линий две, потому и боковых судей два. Да, "боковой судья" — тоже вполне нормальное, принятое, выражение, хотя оно и может оскорбить слух иного пуриста от русского языка).

Так что словарик полностью правильный, хотя и сильно неполный... я имею ввиду русскую часть — она полностью идиоматична. Насчёт английской части не знаю.

Я сейчас не football fan, но был когда-то... скажем так, болельщиком... так что думаю, что терминологию помню — большу́ю часть.


----------



## Hoax

football_ said:


> Крайний защитник — это левый защитник либо правый защитник, никак не чистильщик... Его называют также "бровочником" (неформально), если он должен не только обороняться, но и атаковать (т.е. играть по всей "бровке", по всему краю поля).
> 
> Слово "чистильщик" действительно редко можно услышать, чаще говорят "последний защитник", "либеро" (с двумя вариантами ударения — как на первый слог, так и на второй) или "свободный защитник". Во всяком случае, я всегда слышал эти термины как взаимозаменяемые, хотя с точки зрения логики это выглядит странно; видимо, они "liberi, ma con dei limiti".  Я бы сказал, про "последнего защитника" и "ли́беро" чаще всего можно услышать - видимо, футбольные комментаторы и болельщики всё-таки слушают Челентано...



Не могу ничего конкретного сказать про "чистильщиков", слово это мне не встречалось в комментаторских речах, хотя футбол раз в неделю-другую смотрю последнее время, а с тренерами и судьями не общаюсь, может в их лексике оно и присутсвует, но не в лексике комментаторов.



football_ said:


> Слово "плеймейкер" активно используется и, по сути, является основным словом для обозначения этой игровой позиции. Помнится даже знаменитая фраза В. Газзаева (в то время главного тренера команды ЦСКА): "у меня нет игрока по фамилии Плеймейкер!" . Я думаю, он имел в виду, отчасти, что судит игроков не по позициям, а по индивидуальным качествам. "Разыгрывающий" — это Вы перепутали с баскетболом... Ну а которые чуть поближе к атаке играют — тех называют "под нападающими".



На счет разыгрывающего не соглашусь, кроме футбола я ничего не смотрю, ну может биатлон изредка в силу пристрастий знакомых, но там такого точно нет 
http://sport.rambler.ru/news/football/592499945.html
http://knigitut.net/16/67.htm



> Наряду с опорным полузащитником и свободным защитником разыгрывающий игрок является той фигурой, которая определяет лицо команды. Обычно он выполняет большой объем работы. Однако эффективность действий разыгрывающего высока только тогда, когда футболист находится в хорошем физическом состоянии.





> Если "Спартаку" кто и нужен, то разыгрывающий. После ухода Алекса эта позиция до сих пор вакантна", - цитирует Черенкова "Спорт-экспресс".



Для плеймейкера еще попалось словцо распасовщик.



football_ said:


> "Судья на поле" — это действительно звучит странно. "На поле" он, скорее всего, лежит... А вот "судья в поле" — это вполне используемое выражение, которое обозначает главного судью, главного арбитра. Он судит "в поле" в отличие от тех судей, которые работают "на линии" (то есть бегают вдоль боковой линии... и оттуда судят. Боковых линий две, потому и боковых судей два. Да, "боковой судья" — тоже вполне нормальное, принятое, выражение, хотя оно и может оскорбить слух иного пуриста от русского языка).



Если погуглить, то, вообще, находятся оба варианта, думаю, что "в" больше относится к жаргонизмам, но лично я склоняюсь к "на", потому что игроки выходят на поле, так же как на сцену, на арену, на подмостки. "В поле" у меня ассоциируется с моей пробабушкой, коровами и песьнями типа "выйду в поле я с конем". Ничто не мешает отличать судью на поле от судьи на линии. Имхо, оба варианта на данном этапе развития футбольной лексики рискну назвать валидными.


----------



## football_

Ну что ж... Во-первых, должен уточнить свои источники.  Знание футбольной терминологии приобретал от футбольных комментаторов и от газет — с другими болельщиками почти не общался, предпочитал смотреть футбол в одиночку и обсуждать его с небольшим кругом близко знакомых людей (вот и все "другие болельщики"  ). С судьями и тренерами не общался, как и вы, так что полного авторитета и у меня нет. Тем более, что я закончил смотреть футбол и читать спортивные газеты некоторое время назад, сейчас только изредка международные матчи смотрю.

Теперь по позициям.


Hoax said:


> Для плеймейкера еще попалось словцо распасовщик.


Нравится! Но всё-таки плеймэйкер — это основное слово (имхо). Оно задаёт позицию игрока — во всяком случае, в русском языке. "Распасовщик" — это скорее "описатель", чем "определитель". Распасовывать (отдавать пасы в нападение, менять направление атаки) может и человек под нападающими, и даже крайний полузащитник, хотя главный "распасовщик" — это плеймэйкер, потому что он задаёт атакующую игру, это его функция на поле (makes the attacking play, so to say).

EDIT: в Ваших цитатах (вот сейчас их заметил) "разыгрывающий" — это скорее сокращение от "разыгрывающего игрока" * . Слово "игрок" ощутимо присутствует во всех трёх упоминаниях. И, по всей видимости, использование выражения "разыгрывающий игрок" не свободно от контекста, оно описательно: что есть или может быть в контексте, то и описываем, и называем. А слово "плеймейкер" всегда значит одно и то же, поэтому естественно его появление в мини-словарике. Автор хотел быть наименее неоднозначным, благое намерение, che ne dici? 

* даже и в названии статьи на sport.rambler.ru, где это слово, возможно, употребено с умыслом: мол, "Спартаку" нужен тот, кто будет разыгрывать, давайте разыгрывать мяч, спартаковцы! , или: «а "Спартак"-то и мячик нынче разыгрывать не умеет...»; или что-нибудь ещё в этом духе.


Hoax said:


> думаю, что "в" больше относится к жаргонизмам, но лично я склоняюсь к "на", потому что игроки выходят на поле, так же как на сцену, на арену, на подмостки. "В поле" у меня ассоциируется с моей пробабушкой, коровами и песьнями типа "выйду в поле я с конем". *Ничто не мешает отличать судью на поле от судьи на линии.* Имхо, оба варианта на данном этапе развития футбольной лексики рискну назвать валидными.


Я думаю, корень нашего разногласия — в выделенной мною фразе. Для моего восприятия, боковой судья, в общем-то, так же находится "на поле", как и главный судья, т.к. он 1) бегает по траве и 2) принимает участие в игре, активно влияет на её развитие. Ну а предлог "в" в этом контексте имеет для меня значение "внутри пределов, начертанных граничными белыми линиями поля", поэтому он на самом деле противопоставляет и отличает "судью в поле" от судьи, который всегда бегает за границами игровой футбольной площадки, а именно вдоль боковых линий и за ними (то есть смысл этого предлога более очевиден геометрически; надо помнить, что слова постоянно меняют своё значение, флуктуируют, и в ходе одной фразы слово "поле" может принять несколько различных значений, а потому бóльшая очевидность должна быть придана контекстом, например, выбором предлога).

Кроме того, выражение "судья в поле" звучит для меня как цельный термин, ну а слова "судья на поле" — это скорее просто так, словосочетание (опять же, для меня, не говорю за всех и каждого). Во всяком случае, я уверен, что корить словарик футбольных слов за выбор обозначения "судья в поле" — неправильно. Кстати, уверен, что словарик составлен либо футбольным болельщиком, либо профессионалом от спорта — в любом случае, человеком сведущим.

Что касается вопроса "жаргонизм" — "не жаргонизм", то можно бы посмотреть отчёты о матчах... Но, по-моему, в отчётах всегда пишут "главный судья", поэтому "жаргонизм" — это всё остальное  .


----------



## Hoax

На счет разыгрывающего: там по ссылке видно, что разыгрывающие - это игроки, которые активно играют в атаке (но не только), создают голевые моменты, держат мяч в команде (т.е. разыгрывает его) и являются по сути костяком команды, все это соотвествует английскому понятию плеймейкер. Я вам не скажу за всю Одессу (статистику не собираю ), но по моим ощущением, слово это в значение плеймейкер употребляется комментаторами довольно часто.

ps: вообще синонимов может быть очень много, так как русский язык не любит тафтологии и охотно принимает заимствования из других языков, так же как и активно создает синонимы родными средствами.


----------



## football_

Слава Вам, что вы взглянули на статью, посвящённую английскому понятию... Ну так вот, по ощущению (не по знанию), в русской традиции deep-lying playmaker, или же regista, из статьи — это как раз и есть плеймейкер (который задаёт игру "изнутри", издалека, задаёт атаку с её начала). А позиция игрока trequartista зовётся скорее позицией "под нападающими". Есть ещё слово "атакующий полузащитник", которое, по всей видимости, отвечает обоим значениям английского слова "playmaker". В общем, дело ясное, что дело тёмное.


----------



## Hoax

в личку *football_*  писать не могу, так что продолжаем тут =)

Собстно вот здесь теперь топик на английском про "booking"
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2383669

Моя мысль, которую я почему-то не могу донести на английском в том, что даже если мы говрим на русском "он получил предупреждение (желтую карточку) и был удален с поля", это не означает, что предупреждение - это синоним удаления (хотя по смыслу выходит именно так), а желтая карточка - это синоним красной. Если мы говрим на англиском, что он получил "booking" и был удален, это значит, что он получил второе предупреждение (вторую желтую карточку) и был удален, т.е. его второй раз записали в книжку, после чего показали красную карточку и попросили с поля.


----------



## Hoax

В общем судя по обсуждению делаю вывод, что для слова "booking" следует придерживаться перевода "предупреждение" и не привязывать его к карточкам, чтобы не заработать себе геморой  С этим русским словом могут происходить те же конфузы, что и с английским. Т.е. в определенных ситуациях его можно приравнять к "удалению".
ps: и я  все еще придерживаюсь мнения, что это слово не следует употреблять в значение "красная карточка", так как "красная карточка" означает удаление, а то, что "booking" не равно удалению, согласны даже нэйтивы.


----------



## MIDAV

Hoax said:


> для слова "booking" следует придерживаться перевода "предупреждение" и не привязывать его к карточкам



On second thought - согласен, что "предупреждение" будет звучать лучше – с примечанием типа "включая красные карточки". Хотя, строго говоря, не вижу, почему нельзя сказать просто "карточки" (например, в статистке матча или в анализе вероятности).

У "нэйтивов" мне показалось все довольно однозначно: чисто технически booking включает и то, и другое; а в разговорной речи booking – это, как правило, синоним желтой карточки.


----------

